# Steiniker Reseivior Fish Dump



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Over on the DWR's FB page they have some photos and a report on what looks like someone dumping yellow perch into Steiniker Reservoir last weekend. 

They received reports of trash and dead fish that were left behind out on the ice. 

When they investigated it this is what they found. 






































Just as a FYI Yellow perch are not a species that are stocked in Steinaker Reservoir


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Freaking dirt bags!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Maybe someone using perch for bait?
Still a dang disgrace to leave them and the trash there.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It only takes a few of these types of incidents to declare a bad rap for those that have respect, and take responsibility for their actions. 

CPA hit it in the bullseye...."Freaking dirt bags"


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

We need to outlaw ice shelters. The security of a tent emboldens people to do bad things, like use baits that are not allowed.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> We need to outlaw ice shelters. The security of a tent emboldens people to do bad things, like use baits that are not allowed.



Meh, not sweeping enough. 

To really take care of the problem, we need to outlaw buckets and livewells when fishing. 
That should do it.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Meh, not sweeping enough.
> 
> To really take care of the problem, we need to outlaw buckets and livewells when fishing.
> That should do it.


Look -- we need something all encompassing. It's not just livewells, but ballast tanks too.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe we should outlaw boats, sonar, and fishing poles/reels along with the shelters? Really????   I guess everyone has their opinion, just like an arshole.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sure it is something the "technology committee" can address and provide a solution.

Maybe ban ice augers.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just go back to a 4 or 5 month fishing season.

When it was that way years ago you never heard of people trashing up the ice

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> Just go back to a 4 or 5 month fishing season.


November thru May? Sure, that works.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Catherder said:


> November thru May? Sure, that works.


I figured that someone would come up with this. 

How about June through November 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I hate this thread 😁

Maybe we could have overhead flights and release the _Enforcement Kraken _(tm) when they suspicious activity. You could still allow ice tents but they have to have transparent roofs. 

But the easiest solution would just be to ban anybody with a Ranger brand boat from posting such ideas on this forum ever again. That family has done enough to us as it is. And stop stocking their private pond that winter kills every fish anyways.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> How about June through November


Naw, that has already be tried. Besides, I can think of perfectly sound biological arguments why my plan would be better. We should allow fishing in October though. It is fun to fish during the hunts.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Naw, that has already be tried. Besides, I can think of perfectly sound biological arguments why my plan would be better. We should allow fishing in October though. It is fun to fish during the hunts.


Fish during the hunts?? I have a better idea....Choose if your going to hunt, or fish each year. No more combo license, (lifetime license holders are exempt. "Your welcome Critter") If you buy a fishing license, yo cant get a big game. OR....Make it as if your purchasing a claim. Your allowed a chunk of ice 50'X50' and that is the place you have to fish all season. Now wait for it.... No one would be jumping all over your ice hole.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> I have a better idea....Choose if your going to hunt, or fish each year. No more combo license, (lifetime license holders are exempt. "Your welcome Critter") If you buy a fishing license, yo cant get a big game.



I would be 100% for this!! But let's not stop at "each year". Let's just go all-in and make it a one time decision. You're either in, or you're out! I can't imagine how nice our fisheries would become if we could remove all the "hunters" from our waters! I'd be willing to bet that those guys that trashed up Steinaker were hunters!!

Besides, it's only hunters that use those silly pop-up shelters on the ice anyway.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> Besides, it's only hunters that use those silly pop-up shelters on the ice anyway.


For sure. No doubt, the same crowd that uses variable power scopes on their muzzy's and slaps cameras on every watering hole in the state.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

*Besides, it's only hunters that use those silly pop-up shelters on the ice anyway.*

I wouldn't consider myself a hunter or fisherman. I'm an "Outdoor Recreating Professional." I know just enough to get myself in trouble, and not enough to get out of the trouble. That's a Professional. If I had one of those silly pop-up shelters, I would know enough to use it and stay warm, rather than freeze my ars off.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> If I had one of those silly pop-up shelters, I would know enough to use it and stay warm, rather than freeze my ars off.



I'm sure the tents can provide warmth, when needed. My issue is just how complicated going ice fishing has gotten. I just had this conversation with a guy at work -- he's involved with the young men at church, and said they had been discussing going ice fishing for an activity. His concern was that they didn't have all the "gear" they needed to go -- so, what should they do?

I asked him a question: What gear do you need to go ice fishing?

His answer: ice-fishing rods, a tent, a sled, a heater, sonar, gas auger......
I said: stop. Let's try again. What gear do you NEED to go ice fishing?
he paused and thought for a minute, then said: well, what do you think we need.
I replied: something to make a hole in the ice.

I then told him that you can use your normal spinning rods to ice fish. Short rods aren't a requirement. Neither is tent if you dress appropriately for the weather, and you only need a sled if you're taking a tent, heater, sonar, chairs, and a bunch of other unnecessary equipment. KISS: Keep It Simple Stupid. Grab whatever fishing rod you have, round up some minimal tackle and put it in a bucket to carry and sit on. We'll find either a spud (digging bar!) or a hand ice auger. That's all you need. All this extra gear is simply a deterrent for people that want to try something new, and an extravagance for those already into it.


While you guys are busy setting up tents, connecting batteries, loading \ unloading sleds, etc., I'll be fishing. And if I happen to be in a spot that the action is slow -- i'll grab my auger and and I'll go drill a couple new holes 100 yards away and start fishing again. I won't have to take down camp to move. And I'll enjoy some Vitamin D while I'm at it. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Like everything technology is taking over. 

It was much simpler when you packed a 5 gallon bucket out on the ice to sit on along with your normal length fishing pole and a hand powered ice auger.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> I'm sure the tents can provide warmth, when needed. My issue is just how complicated going ice fishing has gotten. I just had this conversation with a guy at work -- he's involved with the young men at church, and said they had been discussing going ice fishing for an activity. His concern was that they didn't have all the "gear" they needed to go -- so, what should they do?
> 
> I asked him a question: What gear do you need to go ice fishing?
> 
> ...



This is so true! While it seems improbable now, I sure caught a lot of fish back in the day through the ice with long rods and no fishfinder. Even now, my ice fishing buddies chide me for my minimalist tendencies out on the hard deck. Fishing with a fishfinder is a lot of fun though. 

That said, we need to restrict these items to save the herd! Uh, wait, school! Having all those toys on the ice confers an unfair advantage and decimates our fisheries. Just think how much better our fisheries would be if these sinister pop up shelters weren't concealing eevil anglers committing wildlife violations!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow... we went from muzzleloader scope bans to fishing tents really fast. Cant wait to see what's next for the ole banhammer.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

turrets.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No optical glass over 32mm. This includes scopes, binoculars and spotting scopes 

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

No rifle cartridges that were developed after 1935.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Back in the 70's, I remember going with Dad and his buds ice fishing at Yuba. Nothing but a spud to get a hole in the ice and Dad would use the front half of a two piece rod and slide it into a wood or cork handle he made. Electrical tape to hold the real onto the handle and you had a great rod. Man the perch were HUGE back then and a few nice bows.

If the scouts head out ice fishing, I'd suggest Utah Lake. One of the three harbors....Lindon, AF, or Provo. Fish off the docs and you'll be into the fish (white bass, perch and crappie) It will keep their attention with the fast action.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If they ever drain Scofield, I need to go get my Dads spud. They went out ice fishing, first hit it went right through the ice through his hands and right to the bottom of the lake. I have an anchor next to it actually that came untied somehow.

I have a list of things to go get if they ever drain some of our lakes.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> Just go back to a 4 or 5 month fishing season.


You are pretty dead set on taking away opportunities to hunt and fish, aren’t ya?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

DallanC said:


> If they ever drain Scofield, I need to go get my Dads spud. They went out ice fishing, first hit it went right through the ice through his hands and right to the bottom of the lake. I have an anchor next to it actually that came untied somehow.
> 
> I have a list of things to go get if they ever drain some of our lakes.
> 
> -DallanC


That's the way Panguitch would be for us if they ever drained it. I know of a couple of trucks and 3 or 4, 
4 wheelers. (Not ours). Assorted poles, hats, and sunglasses.


----------



## Old Cowboy (Oct 19, 2021)

Critter said:


> Like everything technology is taking over.
> 
> It was much simpler when you packed a 5 gallon bucket out on the ice to sit on along with your normal length fishing pole and a hand powered ice auger.


I have grown to old to participate any longer but we sure had fun doing it your way. Seems like technology has taken over. Nowdays they want to sit in a chair, in a warm tent with a fish finder and watch the poor fish take the bait on camera. Cowboy up and go have fun.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

PBH said:


> We need to outlaw ice shelters. The security of a tent emboldens people to do bad things, like use baits that are not allowed.


Slippery slope indeed....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491403199227768835
Just data points to consider.....


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

It makes perfect sense.

"so I'm not in favor of shanties". Me either.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The moral fiber of Sevier county gets wiped out faster than a lake trout eating a finless freddie rainbow every weekend when the shelters go up around Fish lake. 

Also, just think of all the voyeurism committed with those magnifying scopes by all those lonely, degenerate, muzzy hunters.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

you think it's bad at Fish Lake, you should see what happens on a weekend at Koosharem!! I mean "grass valley" and "deep red clover" aren't just names some lonely old native american came up with because of the local flora!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> you think it's bad at Fish Lake, you should see what happens on a weekend at Koosharem!! I mean "grass valley" and "deep red clover" aren't just names some lonely old native american came up with because of the local flora!


You mean the Grass Valley Mercantile peddles more than I thought it did ever since I was a kid? 😱


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

My innocence has been shattered


----------

